# nuovo beryl nuovi problemi

## tizio

salve a tutti,

ho una ati radeon 9700 e uso AIGLX con driver open.

avevo gnome con beryl 0.1.4 e andava tutto bene, ma da quando ho fatto upgrade a 0.2.1 appena lancio beryl-manager mi si blocca tutto.

l'output di beryl-manager prima che tutto si pianti è il seguente:

```

**************************************************************

* Beryl system compatiblity check                            *

**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : AIGLX

Checking Display :0.0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)

Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed

Checking for RandR extension                    : passed

Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed

Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed

Checking for non power of two texture support   : passed

Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (2048x2048)

```

grazie a tutti

----------

## gutter

Da questo log sembra tutto ok. Posta i log di Xorg (solo la sezione interessata).

----------

## tizio

non mi rileva errori..

posto il "grep WW":

```

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unifont" does not exist.

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(WW) RADEON(0): Mode 1920x1200 is out of range.

(WW) RADEON(0): Valid modes must be between 320x200-1280x800

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "PageFlip" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "XxaNoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "OverlayOnCRTC2" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "ReducedBlanking" is not used

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

```

----------

## gutter

Ma il direct rendering è abilitato?

----------

## tizio

si si.. fino a beryl 0.1.4 tutto andava bene e non ho modificato nulla...

comunque mettendo in xorg.conf il mode a 1024x768 non si blocca piu.. e beryl funziona... ma vedo tutto sballato...

porzioni di schermo dove non dovrebbero essere.. non so come spiegare.. come una tv quando non prende bene il segnale...

grazie ancora

----------

## gutter

 *tizio wrote:*   

> si si.. fino a beryl 0.1.4 tutto andava bene e non ho modificato nulla...
> 
> comunque mettendo in xorg.conf il mode a 1024x768 non si blocca piu.. e beryl funziona... ma vedo tutto sballato...
> 
> 

 

Uhm davvero strano. Hai provato a vedere se sul forum di beryl c'è qualcosa in merito?

----------

## Apetrini

Non lanciare beryl-manager. Lancia direttamente beryl da shell cosi vedi gli errori...

----------

